# Central Va Double D/Q To Support Virginia Retriever Benefit



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

BLUE RIDGE RETRIEVER CLUB and TIDEWATER RETRIEVER CLUB will be holding a DOUBLE DERBY / DOUBLE QUALIFIER on August 18,19,20th. We will be holding the event on the Powhatan Correction center grounds just west of Richmond. The event will serve as a fundraiser for the VIRGINIA RETRIEVER BENEFIT. We have the basic details listed on EE and am awaiting judges confirmation from the AKC before finalizing. Please keep these dates on your calendar. We're planning on having a great summer event for a great cause.

Hope to see you there
Brad


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Looking foward to Judging in the Summer, folks be ready to have some fun! Pat and I are!


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Weekly bump up the ladder.


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

Please make note that the dates for this event are *Friday Aug. 19 through Sunday Aug. 21* if required. The Derby for Friday will be the Tidewater RC event with the Derby on Saturday being the Blue Ridge RC event. The Q for Friday will be the Blue Ridge RC event with the Q for Saturday being the Tidewater RC event.

We are looking forward to seeing everyone out to support the Virginia Retriever Benefit. 

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

Bump for VRB


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Good morning all.

We have 2 weeks until close for this event. We currently only have 1 Derby dog signed up. If you live in the immediate area (VA / NC / SC / WV / TN / KY / etc.) and you do not plan on traveling to NY/NJ that weekend, consider entering this event. Both clubs have some great judges lined up, and we plan on having a great time at the event.

Doug


----------



## OLD TOWN RETRIEVERS (Mar 30, 2011)

Puppy stakes by any chance?Seems like there arent very many anywhere.I just want to see my little girl have some fun.Anyway just asking im sure im not the only one in VA. that wants to get their little ones in the mix already.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry Old Town. There will not be any puppy stakes, but we may want to keep that in mind for the future.

Everyone, there is one week left to close. Closes on August 10th. 

We currently have a very good early registration with 9-13 dogs entered in either Q, and 5 dogs entered in both Derby stakes.

As a reminder, this is a fundraising benefit Trial, that is licensed by AKC. We are trying to raise money for the Virginia Retriever Benefit to be able to maintain great retriever grounds in Central Virginia.

Please note that I can imagine everyone has heat on their mind, and it is also the #1 PRIORITY for both clubs. We are working hard to have tents over all holding blinds, kiddie pools to be used for ice baths, plus plenty of coolers filled with ice, or ice towels to be used by participants and their dogs, as needed.

If we are lucky, we will also have a couple of extra tents to be set up in a judge approved area to allow the gallery additional protection from the sun.

Come out and have some fun, compete, and socialize, for a good cause. We will be having a great tailgate dinner at the conclusion of the stakes on Friday on grounds. Dinner will be available for $15. Buffet lunch will also be available, on grounds, at a cost of $10. More details are included in the premium on EE.

The members of Tidewater and Blue Ridge look forward to seeing you there.

Doug


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Just a reminder that entries close on Wednesday. We have 8 dogs in each of the derbies, so we are close! This will be a good time for a good cause. The Virginia Retriever Benefit is a non-profit devoted to obtaining and preserving grounds for our retriever games.

I look forward to seeing you!

Steve Bireley
Blue Ridge Retriever Club


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

JUST entered & looking forward to it!!!!.... my derby “puppy” (avatar pup .. but a bit bigger now) made entry #10


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Scott Bass said:


> Please make note that the dates for this event are *Friday Aug. 19 through Sunday Aug. 21* if required. The Derby for Friday will be the Tidewater RC event with the Derby on Saturday being the Blue Ridge RC event. The Q for Friday will be the Blue Ridge RC event with the Q for Saturday being the Tidewater RC event.
> 
> We are looking forward to seeing everyone out to support the Virginia Retriever Benefit.
> 
> ...


Scott, Sorry my girl will still be in Michigan.
Good Luck


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

runnindawgz said:


> JUST entered & looking forward to it!!!!.... my derby “puppy” (avatar pup .. but a bit bigger now) made entry #10


Thanks Danielle! We have at least 10 in both derbies now. I look forward to seeing you there.

Steve


----------



## TonyK (Oct 11, 2007)

Is there a campground near-by this event? I really just need a place to park an RV. Any local info appreciated. 

Thanks,
Tony Kuka
423.280.8192
[email protected]


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

splashbird said:


> Is there a campground near-by this event? I really just need a place to park an RV. Any local info appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tony Kuka
> ...


Tony,

I'm not sure about any campgrounds that are near the event but you can use a Walmart parking lot. The closest one I believe is 900 Walmart Way
Midlothian, VA 23113. I would guess it is about 10-15 miles from the event.


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

golfandhunter said:


> Scott, Sorry my girl will still be in Michigan.
> Good Luck


I understand why she is up there. It has been hot down here. I look forward to seeing you this fall at some of the trials on the east coast and thanks for the luck. I will take all that I can get because that is what it comes down to sometimes.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

I contacted the Wal-Mart that Scott mentioned to check (about 20 miles away). They allow RV Parking in the far end of their parking lot. You will not need to register with customer service, or anything.


A quick search came up with the following local campgrounds:

Powhatan - Cozy Acres Campground - about 15 miles away ($37)
Cumberland - Bear Creek State Park - about 30 miles ($22 + $5 per dog)
Amelia - Amelia Family Campground - about 30 miles away ($20)

I have a couple of calls out to see if I can find a few more options as well.

Will you need electricity hook-up, or just a place to park while in town?


----------



## TonyK (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I'll check out those campgrounds. I've stayed in many Walmart parking lots all over the country, so that could work. If I have electricity fine, if I don't that's fine too. I can dry camp no problem. Thanks again.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Cozy Acres is a nice campground. I have stayed there before. I do not recall the airing situation, but it is in the middle of nowhere, so you can find a place to air.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Tidewater & Blue Ridge would like to thank all who entered the Double Q / D Benefit event in Powhatan, Virginia on August 19 - 21, 2011.

We ended up with a great field having 30 & 38 dogs in the Q(s) and 15 & 16 dogs in the Derby(s).

Remember, lunch (buffet) will be available both days at the Trial Headquarters for $10. Also, on Friday Night, we will be having a tailgate event at Trial Headquarters for $15. 

Safe travels to everyone, and we will see you next weekend.

Doug


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Great job folks, sounds like this is going to be 
a first class event. Sorry we can't be there
will be running in Fenwick. Good Luck to all.


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

golfandhunter said:


> Sorry we can't be there
> will be running in Fenwick. Good Luck to all.


So...I guess I'm gonna have to run against Reese and the rest of the team again...looking forward to the challenge. Keep cool Gregg, its going down to 55 here tonite, Ahhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

golfandhunter said:


> Great job folks, sounds like this is going to be
> a first class event. Sorry we can't be there
> will be running in Fenwick. Good Luck to all.




Gregg,

Good luck next weekend! I'm in Elkton trying my luck this weekend.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Scott,I am working all weekend.Send me results and I will
post for the die hards. Good Luck.
Gregg


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

8mmag said:


> So...I guess I'm gonna have to run against Reese and the rest of the team again...looking forward to the challenge. Keep cool Gregg, its going down to 55 here tonite, Ahhhhhhhhhh.


Tom,I just got home from picking up the new pup.
It was 108 in the midwest. Enjoy the cool weather
and train train train.If you have time text me after
each series and I will post. 404-580-6268
Good Luck


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

golfandhunter said:


> Tom,I just got home from picking up the new pup.
> It was 108 in the midwest. Enjoy the cool weather
> and train train train.If you have time text me after
> each series and I will post. 404-580-6268
> Good Luck


108, OMG...I hope the new puppy is bald so (s)he can keep cool!.  As long as my son tags along with me next time I can text you with his fone. Best of luck with your new pup, does (s)he have a name yet?


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Thank you to everyone who hoped make thus event a success! A special thanks to our judges, David Barrow, Pat Shelmendine, Bruce Brown, and Ed Gipson, for donating their weekend.

Thanks to Rob Cherry for the delicious meals. The ribs were awesome!

None of these retriever events can happen without dedication and hard work of club members. Thanks to the Tidewater Retriever Club and Blue Ridge Retriever Club members.

If you are not familiar with the Virginia Retriever Benefit, you can visit the site at www.varetrieverbenefit.com. Proceeds from this event will go to the continued improvement of the grounds. Visit the site to see upcoming events.

Steve Bireley
Blue Ridge Retriever Club

Steve


----------

